# Boat too wide for trailer



## edwonbass (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Folks, I have a 1236 (Landau calls it a 1252) and a trailer. I got the boat and trailer on CL last year and have decided I want a wider boat. I have been looking at Tracker Grizzly 1448 but I am concerned that the bottom of the boat will be too wide for the trailer. My measurements put the bottom halfway over top of each fender on the trailer. Is this an undesirable set up or will I be ok? I would rather not have to find another trailer and go through the hassle of inspection, title, and tags. BTW the trailer is plenty long enough.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 22, 2015)

The higher the boat is the farther you will have to back into the water to launch and retrieve.


----------



## edwonbass (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I am concerned with the height. As it stands now the bunks sit just above the fenders with the 12' boat. This is because of the welded in center rollers. If I do put a 1448 I will have to cut off the welded rollers and add an adjustable keel roller. The trailer is a tilt trailer and also has the smaller 8" wheels so that should be a help at boat ramps.


----------



## overboard (Apr 22, 2015)

I have the same situation you have, a 1654 FB Tracker GRIZZLEY that is on a trailer where the fenders are under the hull. The boat is sitting too high on the trailer which makes it hard to launch and retrieve at shallow launches. I also can't use the steps or fenders to gain access to the boat since they are in too far under the boat. 
My fix: just bought a used trailer that's wide enough for the boat to sit between the fenders! I'm working on it right now, and am keeping the bunks as low as possible plus adding a 2' longer tongue. 
At two shallow launches that I use frequently, the boat nor the bunks are in the water. If it weren't for that, I could make do with the narrower trailer that's under it now. I have no problem when launching at deeper launches, and the trailer does its job.
If you have deep enough launches, I would say you wouldn't have a problem.
BTW: I think you will love that 1448 GRIZZLEY!


----------



## edwonbass (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Overboard. I do have the advantage of the small wheels and the tilt function on the trailer. The 1448 won't sit any higher or lower than the current boat. The two main places I fish get drawn down quite a bit come late September so any launch is challenging at that point. I guess I can give that trailer a go and see if it becomes an issue. 
I think I will really enjoy the 1448. Most of the time I fish I am by myself so the 14 is a good length for me. I can also coax my brother out every now and then!


----------



## overboard (Apr 22, 2015)

The trailer that I am using also is a tilt. Believe me; when I go to winch that boat back on, even with it tilted, there is tremendous pressure on the bow eye until the trailer flops back to level. 
Like I stated, no problems what so ever at normal launches, only very shallow launches. 
That GRIZZLEY will also weigh a lot more than that 12" boat you currently have; and yes, give it a go with what you have and go from there.


----------



## Steve A W (Apr 23, 2015)

Can You replace the axle with a wider one?

Steve A W


----------



## edwonbass (Apr 23, 2015)

Steve A W said:


> Can You replace the axle with a wider one?
> 
> Steve A W


I thought about it but I don't know how well supported it would be. Because of the width of the frame and where the springs are I would be afraid of how much axel will be out to the sides. I could get a heavier duty axel. Then there is the issue of extending the fenders which I think will be simple enough. 
I'm going to poke around one etrailer.com and see what's out there.


----------

